

Exporting VIM Syntax Highlight - remi
http://jmlacroix.com/archives/export-vim-highlight.html

======
johncoltrane
:ToHtml does that natively.

But I can definetly understand the authors decision to chose what he calls
"the complicated solution".

~~~
bradleyland
Minor correction (case-sensitive):

:TOhtml

For any other Vim newbs like me who tried it and thought it wasn't built in to
my Vim.

~~~
Nick_C
FYI, there is a setting (which I can't remember but I've always had it) to
make all your Vim command completions case-insensitive.

:h cmdline-completion, it's possibly the ignorecase option.

------
mercurial
I'd have gone for the Pygments lib myself, but fun hack.

~~~
saurik
Vim comes with a syntax highlighting engine for almost every file format
anyone ever comes across. Looking at Pygments, it seems to only support
programming languages and a few highly-developer-oriented config files.

------
the-kenny
In Emacs:

M-x htmlfontify-buffer or M-x htmlize

~~~
AlecSchueler
To be fair, that is something the same as `:TOhtml` in vim. The scripts from
the blogpost allow for slightly more -the HTML can be generated and written to
a file without the editor actually starting. I imagine this would be useful
for automation.

